

“The Hunger Games” is hardly our future—it’s already here - weu
http://qz.com/155385/the-hunger-games-is-hardly-our-future-its-already-here/

======
duncan_bayne
Rates of extreme poverty have been falling worldwide for decades. The Hunger
Games may be our present, but it's not likely to be our future.

